# Merengue Opinions



## coolycatty123 (Sep 23, 2013)

Do you like Merengue?
Isn't she adorable. 
If she was in my camp without any space, I'd die.
She's just... ugh.
What's your opinion on her? Any stories about her you want to share? c;


----------



## Ponycorpse (Sep 23, 2013)

She's my ultimate favourite! I'm hoping to be able to trade someone for her one day! ;;


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 23, 2013)

I think she's rather cute, but not necessarily a dreamie of mine.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 23, 2013)

I?m not a big fan of her, but I guess she is kinda cute.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 23, 2013)

I think she's adorable. I'd imagine it'd be difficult to make a cute rhino, but Nintendo managed to pull it off.


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 23, 2013)

She ok, I prefer the fluffy animals though. Ones that would be fun to have as a pet, so mostly dogs and cats  and a unicorn.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 23, 2013)

She's cute.. But Hornsby, Ren?e and Spike are better Rhinos imo


----------



## coolycatty123 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah. I agree with the dear Bellxis, but I have alittle more too it.

''Merengue's like Julian to me! EVERYONE loves Julian, but I think meh. I'd move him in if he was in camp though, to get zee bells though.''

^--- my opinion c;


----------



## pengutango (Sep 23, 2013)

She's alright. I think she's kinda cute, but.. eh. 

Yeah, I'm with you coolycatty123. I don't understand why Julian's so popular... *shrugs* To each their own...


----------



## Isabella (Sep 23, 2013)

Merengue is somewhat cute but I don't get why she's so sought out for honestly...


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't necesarily like her, but I LOVE her house <333

its like a bakery :3


----------



## radical6 (Sep 23, 2013)

cute, but dont want her.


----------



## lordbimble (Sep 23, 2013)

She's my second favourite villager so I think she's adorable. I have a friend who thinks she's terrifying, but she's scared of any villager who looks like food. Weird phobia.


----------



## Hikari (Sep 23, 2013)

At first, I didn't even know she was popular. She was one of my first five villagers, and I liked her and Dizzy, a other of my original 5, so I keep the town. (I still have her and Dizzy, btw.)


----------



## kurisu (Sep 23, 2013)

She's super cute and her house is adorable, but she's not in my top ten y'know? If I had a second copy of the game I wouldn't mind owning her.


----------



## Bam (Sep 24, 2013)

I love characters with unique designs and she definitely has that. However, I'm not a big fan of AC rhinos/hippos/huge animals, so I don't know that I'd want her myself.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 25, 2013)

the first time i saw her i adored her ;u;
she's like a little strawberry cake thing it's so cute


----------



## waddict (Sep 25, 2013)

I had her in my first 5.
I used to try and get her out because I didn't like normal villagers but Coco moved in randomly and well, let's just say I will never let either Coco or Merengue go...
EVER.
Still, She's cute. It's fun hearing her talk about baked alaska and whatnot.


----------



## Roselia (Sep 25, 2013)

i think she's adorable, but i don't want her enough to keep her xD

i had her in my campsite the other day while trying to reset for someone, and it was such a hard decision if i should get her in, or reset..
i chose to reset though, since i was tired of TTing a lot to get villagers out x_x


but then to my amazing luck, someone brought a villager into my town just yesterday with antonio.. agh


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 19, 2013)

I think that her design is quite clever and cute, for a Rhino.  Especially the strawberry as her horn.

She seems like a sweetheart and maybe I would like to have her in my town, but she isn't one that I'm all googly-eyed for.

I would like to see more villagers maybe be like Merengue and/or Tia.  Teapot elephant is an adorable idea as well.


----------



## BananaMan (Nov 19, 2013)

When she showed up at my campsite in September I thought she was really cute and I was more than happy to have her move in. I liked how clever and unique her design was. But I was a little surprised when I found out just _how_ desired she is. She's nice and I'm glad she is a resident of my town but I'd never go out of my way to get her otherwise.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't love her like most people do. She's okay though.


----------



## Minties (Nov 19, 2013)

Ai Priestess said:


> I think that her design is quite clever and cute, for a Rhino.  Especially the strawberry as her horn.
> 
> She seems like a sweetheart and maybe I would like to have her in my town, but she isn't one that I'm all googly-eyed for.
> 
> I would like to see more villagers maybe be like Merengue and/or Tia.  Teapot elephant is an adorable idea as well.



I JUST REALIZED TIA WAS A TEAPOT. OH MY GOD. I was always like meh why do people want Tia? Hahahaha oh man.

For me, Merengue is very very very cute. I absolutely adore normal villagers (I now have 4)


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 23, 2013)

She's adorable, but definitely not one of my dreamies.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Nov 23, 2013)

O V E R - R A T E D seal
As much as she is cute, there are other cute animals too!  I'm sure the other animals feel all sad in their homes 'cus everyone thinks they're ugly compared to merengue.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Nov 23, 2013)

I love her. She's in my town and was one of I starting five.
I wanted her since I found her in one of my old towns in June, I'm so happy I've got her.
I hope everyone who wants her, gets her. She's adorable and so kind.


----------



## Pixlplume (Nov 24, 2013)

Merengue is such a cutiepie!
Although, I don't think she's a priority. I had her in my campsite and didn't take her in yesterday. I had room too.


----------



## meo (Nov 24, 2013)

I think her overall character design is rather cute. The strawberry horn is quite creative.
She has a cute house interior as well and I loved they gave her a chef shirt to match.

She isn't personally a villager I'd want honestly. I have given her away for free twice now
and it's always been nice seeing her go to people who truly appreciate her. Good luck on your
search, I'm sure you'll find her eventually!


----------



## Bravedart (Nov 26, 2013)

I think she's adorable but I wouldn't have her in my town


----------



## UchiCherry (Nov 26, 2013)

I would TT someone out of my town for her, I really want her but I always miss her on giveaways and cycling threads. 

Edit: I wouldn't TT out cherry for her though, i've lost her before, I don't want to lose her again and she's my No. 1 Dreamie!


----------



## SugarKatie (Nov 28, 2013)

She is kinda okay....
But I'm not that big on very very popular (/overated) stuff....
Maybe you can tell by my avatar and dreamie list.


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 2, 2013)

She's pretty "meh" in my book. Never cared for rhinos in the first place.


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't care for her at all. She's kinda cute but I wouldn't want her in my town (i'd invite her for the bells), I already have 2 Normals.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Dec 4, 2013)

I have Merengue, and she's quite adorable.  That being said, I do think there are other normals that are cuter than she is.


----------



## Mizutama (Dec 11, 2013)

I've had her in the past and her theme is super cute, but I'm not a huge fan of the rhinos...


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 11, 2013)

She's good but not good enough to be a dreamie. I wouldn't mind her in my town though.


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 11, 2013)

I have her, I think she's super cute


----------



## Chie (Dec 12, 2013)

I think she's a bit interesting ^^ I mean, look at that horn! I have her in my town so far, hopefully for long.


----------



## Hype (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't really like her all that much. She's a bit over rated to me. At least she's somewhat cute though.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 14, 2013)

I have Merengue in my town and I think she is totally cute! But if I accidentally lost her for some reason, I would be okay with it.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

She?s okay. I?m not really a fan of the rhinoceros villagers.


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 10, 2018)

Merengue is in my top three favorite villagers of all time. She’s so sweet, so cute, and she has a strawberry horn. How can anybody hate her?!? I reset my original town and when I started my new one (my current town) she was one of the villagers I had. It was the best day.


----------

